# So Fresh and so Clean Clean!



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Washed and waxed both my beasts this weekend!


1992 Classic SE-R
Mods
Sylvania Silverstars
JWT Pop Charger









My SE-R with my sisters 94 LE sneaking in.








Black 200SX SE-R Rims! Not shure if I like it or not.
































And now the goodies that will be put on this weekend. 

Top Speed Header!

















Whiteline Brace!









Hyperco Gen 2's (Gotta get some AGX yet)


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

And the XE

Yep that would be my mom's 02 GXE in the background.
























200SX spoiler I picked up for $35!









I got Hyperco's for this car also, but I'm thinking of selling it.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Now all you need is a classic and you'll be set!


Both cars looking good, enjoy the engine/suspension mods. :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

irontom said:


> Now all you need is a classic and you'll be set!
> 
> 
> Both cars looking good, enjoy the engine/suspension mods. :thumbup:



lol wtf? he has a classic.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> lol wtf? he has a classic.


He probably means the B11 and B12


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Honest Bob said:


> He probably means the B11 and B12


Yeah, that is what I meant. AJ is insecure so he likes to catch everyone's mistakes as often as possible.


----------

